# Special Needs cats for adoption



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

If anyone can offer a safe loving home to a cat with special needs please check out our website for details of those currently seeking homes. Most of the cats are overseas but can come to UK - they are vaccinated, chipped and spayed.
We have cats with all kinds of conditions including blind, 3 legs, one eye, balance problem and some FIV positive.
The cats are all rescued from the streets of Eastern Europe and have suffered serious injury, illness or abuse.
We have helped cats with legs caught in traps, attacked by dogs and cats hit by cars and left for days, sometimes weeks without help. We get many cats with eyes damaged beyond repair by untreated virus infections. So if you want to rescue a cat in real need of a new start please consider one of our cats.
http://worldanimals.wix.com/specialneedscats

We ask only for a donation when adopting a cat.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Just to add that in all my life surrounded by felines, I have never encountered any as loving as those from Eastern Europe


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

scatchy said:


> If anyone can offer a safe loving home to a cat with special needs please check out our website for details of those currently seeking homes. Most of the cats are overseas but can come to UK - they are vaccinated, chipped and spayed.
> We have cats with all kinds of conditions including blind, 3 legs, one eye, balance problem and some FIV positive.
> The cats are all rescued from the streets of Eastern Europe and have suffered serious injury, illness or abuse.
> We have helped cats with legs caught in traps, attacked by dogs and cats hit by cars and left for days, sometimes weeks without help. We get many cats with eyes damaged beyond repair by untreated virus infections. So if you want to rescue a cat in real need of a new start please consider one of our cats.
> ...


I wish you luck with you appeal and hope as many cats as possible will find loving homes.. Here in Tenerife we also see some horrific conditions where cats struggle to survive it's just heartbreaking. I send lots of love. xxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Zooey said:


> Just to add that in all my life surrounded by felines, I have never encountered any as loving as those from Eastern Europe


LZ...I know all cats are ''special'' in their own way but I have to agree with you; my Romanian orphan is the most amazingly loving cat I have ever owned and has been so from day one when he arrived after a 72-hour journey. He has also been the easiest, loves people and loved the other cats from the first day. His foster mum had him and about seven others in a small flat and cared for them all beautifully. She emailed me to say he was on his way and to let her know when he arrived safely and if I would send her pictures of him once he was settled.
Some of the pictures and stories are terribly sad.


----------

